# Hilton Head / Charles C . Haigh, Jr. Fishing Pier



## Landhawk (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

I'll be in Hilton Head next week and would like to do some fishing. I'm from Kentucky and mainly freshwater fish in lakes and rivers, so saltwater fishing is new to me.

The Charles C. Haigh pier looks like a decent place that is close, any suggestions on what types of rigs/bait to use at the Haigh fishing pier? What types of fish could I expect to catch there? And are there any other places near by other than Haigh that would be worth checking out?

I also fly fish, so I was curious if there were any good shallow areas to wade and fly fish nearby?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------

